#ubuntu-ec2 2009-11-28
<danhixon> need help.  I created an image and it is in my s3 account but I'm having trouble registering it - I'm not sure which key the EC2_PRIVATE_KEY should refer to
<erichammond> danhixon: This might help http://alestic.com/2009/11/ec2-credentials
<danhixon> ok, that does look helpful - THANKS!
<danhixon> erichammond that was exactly what I needed - thanks again!
